# flora-grow nutri pus?



## mr. luke (25 Jan 2009)

anyone ever used it? 
it was dead cheap so i got a tub for my tank 
just after some general info and summaries really


----------



## mr. luke (28 Jan 2009)

well i have used it anyway, and the new growth is VERY healthy looking 
mexican oak had shot off but thats not a surprise


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Jan 2009)

It's not one I've heard of.  Please keep us informed with your progress with it as it might help someone else.


----------



## mr. luke (28 Jan 2009)

well it was Â£7 for a 4litre tub, quited for a 80cm tank, and i used the lot in my 45cm lol  ill throw up some piccys of it if your interested


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jan 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> well it was Â£7 for a 4litre tub, quited for a 80cm tank, and i used the lot in my 45cm lol  ill throw up some piccys of it if your interested


Very interested.

I've never heard of it either.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jan 2009)

I've just reviewed this, for PFK, along with over 20 other substrate products.  

It looks great value and claims to contain a wide variety of nutrients.  Certainly worth considering for those on a tight budget (who isn't, these days?!)


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jan 2009)

Is it a base layer substrate that you cap?

Sam


----------



## JamesC (29 Jan 2009)

Using google I found this - http://www.colombo.nl/site_en/aquarium.php?details&code=AQUARIUM-COLOMBO&id=130&product_id=131

James


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jan 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Using google I found this - http://www.colombo.nl/site_en/aquarium.php?details&code=AQUARIUM-COLOMBO&id=130&product_id=131
> 
> James



oh that stuff... yeah my Uncle uses it on a 1.5wpg tank with fairly easy plants and weekly dosing, his plants are doing ok


----------



## mr. luke (30 Jan 2009)

You cap it off, i have done with sand and 'pink grit' which is like mashed up gravel when you wash the pink rubbish off.
My suposed red plants are actually red now and im noticing more compact growth so its better than sand anyway


----------



## beeky (9 Feb 2009)

When's the substrate review going to appear in PFK George?

I'd be interested in photos of any substrate really, It's nice to see what you're buying and there's aren't many places you can buy them "off the shelf" and even then they're usually in opaque plastic or tubs.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Feb 2009)

beeky said:
			
		

> When's the substrate review going to appear in PFK George?
> 
> I'd be interested in photos of any substrate really, It's nice to see what you're buying and there's aren't many places you can buy them "off the shelf" and even then they're usually in opaque plastic or tubs.


It should be in the next issue (Mar '09), out soon.

There's photos of 20+ products - both the packaging and the actual grains etc.  It took me two whole days of photographing (40+ photos) and writing (4,000 words) to complete.  My biggest feature yet.


----------



## beeky (9 Feb 2009)

Good stuff, I'll look forward to that.

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

Hi Luke, can you get a picture of the substrate please, i was going to look at my Uncle's but he has took the tank down and thrown the substrate  typical.


----------



## ianh (23 May 2009)

Have a container of this, but without any instructions. What sort of depth is required on the bottom of the tank? Also, does anybody know if it changes the chemistry of the water?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

ianh said:
			
		

> Have a container of this, but without any instructions. What sort of depth is required on the bottom of the tank? Also, does anybody know if it changes the chemistry of the water?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ian



i would say a minimum of 1" then it needs capping with about another 1" of gravel or sand so that any fish wont dig it up and mess the water.

The only way it changes the chemistry is for good. It might possibly lower the pH, add a fe nurients to the water etc. But nothing that will adversely affect yourplants or fish.


----------



## ianh (1 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> ianh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Aaron


----------



## mr. luke (9 Jun 2009)

Hasnt changed my ph, hardness etc at all.
I did cap it but the sand got all dug into the base layer and no problems have arisen from having it exposed so i leave it how it is  Looks very natural to me like that.


----------

